# A big nerd drawing big nerdy things



## PlagueMD

Yep. So... I obviously fancy myself quite the interdisciplinary nerd. I write (mostly my crappy, overly long digimon fic)! I draw (poorly)! _I do it all_.

I'll attempt to post (mostly) my Pokemon-related art, in the interest of knowing I won't bore you all to death, but if I'm particularly proud of something else it'll find its way in.

*General Pokemon-related art*
Shiny Nidoking Chibi -- or, "my avatar but not squished down to avatar size". I love Shiny Nidoking so much you can't even imagine. (the headphones are because I made it for avatar/ID purposes and I would, if allowed, have my headphones surgically attached to me. Kind of a signature item.)
White Nuzlocke Team - A faux-paper cutout (vector + texture) image of the trainer character and team I had at the end of my nuzlocke of White, in chibi format. L-R is Yinghao (Samurott), Huangmo (Darmanitan), Xinzang (Swoobat), Bao (trainer), Liumang (Scrafty), Shandian (Zebstrika), and Kunchong (Leavanny).

*Fake Pokemon*
So for the past, uhm, five days? I've been creating entirely too many fake pokemon for a region for which I may eventually write fic. ... may.
The typing and names are on the pictures, but I'll re-state them here.
the region created to hold these suckers, Saoran, is like pre-E4!B/W!Unova, in that no old pokemon exist within it. Hence, some expies/directly analogous pokemon.
-Embird, Tidin, and Aurileaf - The base forms of the starters; a fire-type parrot, a water-type shark/axolotl, and a grass-type red panda.
-Flarrot, Taidout, and Trenuki - Shocker, the middle forms of the starters. Fire/flying, water/ice, and grass/ground.
-Volcon, Tairicane, and Trunkoon - The final forms of the starters. Same typing as the mid forms.
-Chippirel and Munskirrel - The mammal ComMons; both are normal-type chipmunks.
-Larvel, Shellvet, and Hivelvet - Early-region bug-types, based loosely on velvet ants (actually a type of wasp). Straight bug type for the first two forms, bug/flying for the last.
-Jayby, Jayrial, Cardini, and Cardinair - Two two-member lines of birds with an intense rivalry; if one kind is on a route, the other won't be. All are normal/flying.
-Grumpup and Canire - Bad-tempered dark-type dogs; not a lot much else to say about them.
-Budink, Budloom, and Petoxin - Arose from the idea of pokemon that wore flower petals like a visor; it's actually my favorite design thus far. All are grass/poison.
-Quilectric and Shockwil - The regional PikaClones. Electric-type porcupines; ho hum.
-Magnem, Magminer, and Magmind - The annoying rock-types that just_ love _exploding. First two forms are pure rock, final form is rock/psychic.
-Brawlaby and Clobberoo - Kangaroos, or wallabees, or... there's actually a bit of bandicoot influence in there somewhere. Both are pure fighting-type.
-Effidark, Puppusk, and Marionight - Ghosts whose "gimmick" is that the bulk of their body is a decoy -- the little floating orbs are the pokemon's actual bodies. All three are pure ghost-type.

-Kibex, Obturnate, and Turalgor - Pseudo-legendaries and thus much further along in the pokedex; they're goats because I realized there are no goat pokemon, and also _I love goats_. First form is ice, following two are ice/steel. Were actually the first pokemon I designed for this region, hence the differing "style" of their image.

-Skollar and Hatluni - "Mascot" legendaries for the (never-to-exist) paired games, Sun and Moon. Because I am a big fat nerd. those who know their basis might guess already that Hatluni chases the moon in search of eating it, and Skollar does the same with the sun. Their trio master is, go figure, a pokemon named Fenrirath, whom I've yet to draw. Skollar is fire/dark and Hatluini is ice/dark.

*Non-Pokemon-Related*
Marcus/"Mako" - A Sonic the Hedgehog-based OC of mine, Mako the Shark, re-drawn and totally re-styled as a non-Sonic character. (I used him in an RP group, but the group closed down due to some... really odd, horrible circumstances, so we're kind of done with the fandom and are migrating to an original RP, re-styling some of our extant characters.
Comet Fire and Tabula Rasa - For a time I drew ponies and these were two of my OCs. I've since left the MLP:FiM fandom, but I post them here for posterity's sake, or something. (Fun fact: I own a little hand-made mini-plushie of Comet Fire that my best friend made for me. (They take commissions!)

_Digimon-related_
The following are the "full line" art for the seven main digimon in my Digimon fic project.
Egakumon, the non-elemental rabbit... thing
Rajamon, the fire tiger
Iguamon, the earth/rock dinosaur
Delfinimon the water-unto-electricity dolphin
Kamomon, the air-unto-ice seagull
Lammon, the light sheep
Sampamon, the shadow snake


So I figure that's more than enough to throw at the poor forum members for now.
Feedback is rad.


----------



## Black Yoshi

Ermahgerd. DEM FAKEMON. 

YOU

I can honestly say that I am incapable of providing you with helpful and constructive criticism. BUT, I would like to tell you that you should post more of your non-pokemon art as well. Because you are awesome. And your art is awesome. I salute you, sir. You draw fantastic, and I envy you. I shall be watching this thread closely for more epicosity.

And apparently you're new-ish so welcome to the Art Forums. (You should open a shop because asdf)


----------



## Dragon

Man, your designs are great :0 

I seriously love every one of your fakemon starters I would want all of them wow. Uh, only thing that comes to mind is a number of your fakemon seem a bit too complex for Pokemon designs; they seem better suited for Digimon designs? (Those are also great too, btw) The Chipperel line, Grumpup line, Budink line and mascot legendaries stand out the most. 

Your designs are all really seriously nice though, but if you want a more Pokemon-y feel maybe cut down on the amount of detail. Great stuff here though~


----------



## PlagueMD

you are both entirely too nice

In regards to some of their being a bit digimon-y: yeahh-- I've spent over a year on designing Digimon and all of five days on designing Pokemon, so I do see their bit of overcomplication, myself. It's a _really hard _habit to break. But, that's all just a lot of excuses-- it's a process! (though maybe I'll actually be better about it now that someone that isn't me noticed it.)

But ugh you're just entirely too nice, the thus-far both of you.


----------



## Bulbamew

Those designs are really good, I actually like the Embird line better than the Tepig line. All the designs look good, I'd say the only problem is the mascot legendaries since the typing gives one of them a big advantage, but I suppose you could say the same for Groudon and Kyogre. Very good :)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

_Amazing_

I agree that a lot of your Fakemon look very Digimon-like, but I love your art style ^_^


----------



## Spoon

Oh hey! I like your arts! 

 Your White Nuzlocke team is probably my favorite! I've always enjoyed the papercut out styles. I also enjoy the colors in it! Not too bright, but still vibrant! Your style lends itself to simplification, which isn't a bad thing at all. However, small mistakes tend to be a bit more noticeable in simplified styles. For example, the asymmetry of Swoobat's our right (its left) really sticks out to me. 

 I also agree on the points that your Fakemon are a tad complex for the Pokémon universe. Might I recommend  Butterfree's Fakemon guide?

 But! All and all your stuff is absolutely adorable and if you have more drawings, you should definitely post them!


----------



## PlagueMD

_you are all giving fantastic feedback and let me love you and I will try to work on the design stuff_

But I'm posting to add another quick doodled-up drawing I did today, after listening to the original!Japanese!Meowth's song and being embarassingly affected by it. Was a ~15 minute effort, so it's kinda shaky, but I feel it's worth the sharing.

(click through for full size.)
I think this is the first time in ages I've drawn straight-up Pokemon fanart, no OC stuff or anything...


----------



## Bulbamew

I cannot criticise drawing ability, for I still draw stick-men when drawing people. A Pokémon drawing from me would resemble the scribblings of a six year old


----------



## kyeugh

Came across this thread via Google, because I liked the Effidark line so much!  I _really_ like these (a lot!), so keep up the good work!  If I had any advice at all, it would be to get it a bit more Sugimorian.  Other than that, this is great.


----------



## mewtini

I absolutely love your style.

I can't criticize because I can't draw (idk why I still have my art thread in my signature o_O check it out I guess??) but yeah.


----------

